# His face was wrapped up in blankets!!! *update*



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

**Update as of 11/4/09: Thank you for all of the advice. I'm happy to report that we have been safely co-sleeping for 11 months and will continue to do so!







**

I had the scare of my life last night when I awoke to my 13 week old baby struggling and fussing. He normally sleeps between us and his face was completely wrapped up in sheet and blankets. Terrifying!!!!

How do I make co-sleeping safe for us? We have a queen size bed. He can't sleep up high because our pillows are there. When he sleeps lower (near my breast, which is where he is when we fall asleep nursing) then he gets tangled up in our bedding.

I've now read that babies should sleep between their mother and a bed rail and I've also read that babies should NEVER sleep next to a bed rail.

Help! Until I can get this figured out, I'm not putting him back in bed with us and that is certainly going to mean no sleep for any of us!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

You need to not have any pillows or blankets near him. Increase the warmth of your clothing. I used a quilt - no comforter, nothing bulky - pulled up to my waist, so nowhere near DS. DS slept in a sleep sack.

Baby should sleep between mom and bedrail, not between mom and dad. Make sure your bedrail is not one a smaller baby could get caught in. I like the mesh ones without actual rails.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Sleep sack or double PJs for babe sleeping between mesh bed rail and mom.

We at one point put our mattress on the floor pressed up against a wall, with a large beach towel rolled tight and jammed into the small area where the wall meets the bed. That solves the problem when they start to crawl and you aren't in the bed yet early evening.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

I personally have to sleep with the covers up to my chin. So I suppose if I get a bed rail that would work. But keeping him away from my pillow?? That seems impossible.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to a good bed rail?


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamasBoys* 
I personally have to sleep with the covers up to my chin. So I suppose if I get a bed rail that would work. But keeping him away from my pillow?? That seems impossible.

the safe est and best way to cosleep with a baby is to have no pillows. there was another thread about this very same thing earlier today. just remember we are supposed to sleep with our babies, but beds, covers and pillows are a relatively new thing in humans development. think like a cave person in all you do IMO. read the stickies and read the websites about safe cosleeping. pillows and regular covers are dangerous in most instances. i put baby up real high (no pillows) so i can get my thin cover up to my chin and it only comes to her waist. or i wear a heavy top and she is on my chest with cover only on her feet up to my waist.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
the safe est and best way to cosleep with a baby is to have no pillows.

And here I thought co-sleeping was supposed to be so that mama and baby both get the best sleep!


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I spread the pillows apart..leaving a 12 inch + space and put the baby there. If your pillows are too big, then buy smaller ones.

Good luck!!


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I nurse babe to sleep and then move down so my head is equal with hers and I use one small pillow and a warm but thin quilt


----------



## SunKessed (Feb 20, 2009)

We sidecared a crib (given to us).

We made it level with the matress. That way she had her own space - but was within arm's reach. When she slept between us - we pulled the pillows apart so that there was a 12 to 18" gab between them and she slept there.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

We used a Snuggle Nest for the first several weeks with ds until we became more confident in our cosleeping set-up. (AKA ds started sleeping on me and nursing all. night. long.







) I replaced the pad with an organic one, then ds slept in a sleep sack and we put the nest on top of the bed covers so that we still had them pulled-up for ourselves. One of the best things was actually the little light that came with it, although I see from the picture that they have changed that part so not sure how it is now, because it was the perfect amount of illumination to check on ds or get him latched on in those first unsure days without being so harshly bright to wake him.

ETA: Looked at the picture again and just wanted to let you know the positioner inserts are removable.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

We have buckwheat pillows, so they are small and not fluffy, so gives baby more room and no danger of them getting caught or covered up by a big pillow. We also keep our blankets lower and babe has her own blanket (also lower on her) and warm jammies.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh and we're strongly considering getting the Tres Tria this time around. A friend has one and loves it.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I posted this on another thread, but when my DD was that little I didn't use covers for myself except over my legs. DD was in a sleep sack, and I basically dressed as warmly as she was. And we do the European thing where everyone has their own twin-size comforter. So DH had his own blanket and then DD slept between me and the bedrail so that my DH's comforter couldn't get near her.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh mama, that must have been terrifying.







A very similar thing happened with my son when he was about that age. I woke up to him struggling a bit with the very heavy blanket completely over his face. At first I felt like the worst mother ever, and then I realized that my mama instincts had kicked in immediately and I woke up completely within seconds after realizing what was going on. You are a very good, attentive mama for coming out of a dead sleep to help him. You are in tune with your baby, and you will not let any harm come to him, that is why you woke up when you did.

That being said, there are so many things you can do so that you and he both get the sleep that you need. My son was born in the very early spring, so it was still pretty cold. I would put him beside me to nurse and I would pull the blankets up to his waist, which was also at about my waist. I would then pile baby blankets on my exposed shoulder so that I would stay relatively warm, but he didn't have them anywhere near his face. I also cut down to two pillows on my bed. One was under my head, and one was tucked behind my back to help with nursing. I always knew where those two pillows were, because I can't sleep without one under my head, and the other one was always on the opposite side of my body from where he was. Bundle him up really well with warm jammies and a sleep sack, and he will be just fine. You can even completely uncover him and tuck the blanket down over your waist and under him to give you some extra security that he won't get them up over him again.

You are doing great, and you will be fine. Just remember, our mothering instincts are there for a reason, and you will absolutely, positively know when he needs help, especially if he is tucked in right beside you. You can do it, but be gentle with yourself.

ETA: I forgot to add one of the greatest sleep wear pieces of advice I ever got. Go out and buy a men's long sleeve T-Shirt in a size two or three sizes larger than you would wear. Cut a slit directly down the middle from the neck to your breast level and use that to sleep in. You can pop a breast out the slit in the middle and your arms and torso stay warm, and it is super easy to just fall asleep that way, or if you are still awake, just pop it back in. The fabric won't unravel or run, even when you run it through the wash, and the t-shirts are cheap enough that you won't feel that badly about cutting one, or having multiple ones if you are still leaking milk at night.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlluminatedAttic* 
We used a Snuggle Nest for the first several weeks with ds until we became more confident in our cosleeping set-up.

Did you have a queen size bed or a king size? We had a snuggle nest with the last baby and it was too big. Left DH and I hanging off each side of the bed. I'm also bigger though--about a size 18.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I only pull the covers up a little past my natural waist, definitely under the boobs. I try to use more of the edge of the covers and I tuck the unused portion between dd and I, around and below her feet, Dh has separate covers that are heavier. I dress warm and use a quilt. Dd sleeps with her head even with the boobie. I always have one arm sort of tucked under my head, between dd and any pillows. I scoot the pillows to ehe side though so there are none above her. I also bought a small square pillow you would probably use on a sofa as my second pillow so that I can scoot down closer to her and not feel like my pillow would ever cover her.

I cut off an old thermal underwear jersey just above my boobs. This way my arms and chest are covered without the bunching of pulling up multiple layers. You could also use a turtle neck. I also have a few shirts that I cut slits in at the boobs so I'm covered, including my back and dd still has easy access.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

Get ridof that top sheet! Its thin, sticks close to the skin and face, and as you have learned baby can get wrapped in it easily!! Just sleep with a warm comforter. I find that a stiffer one works well for us because baby just pushes it away from his face and it stays where he pushes it.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 

ETA: I forgot to add one of the greatest sleep wear pieces of advice I ever got. Go out and buy a men's long sleeve T-Shirt in a size two or three sizes larger than you would wear. Cut a slit directly down the middle from the neck to your breast level and use that to sleep in. You can pop a breast out the slit in the middle and your arms and torso stay warm, and it is super easy to just fall asleep that way, or if you are still awake, just pop it back in. The fabric won't unravel or run, even when you run it through the wash, and the t-shirts are cheap enough that you won't feel that badly about cutting one, or having multiple ones if you are still leaking milk at night.

This is a neat idea, thanks!

I can't possibly sleep without pillows and I doubt I can sleep without my comforter up to my chin. I think I'd feel safer, though, if I can get ahold of a crib rail so he won't be in between us anymore, at least.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chipper26* 

I cut off an old thermal underwear jersey just above my boobs. This way my arms and chest are covered without the bunching of pulling up multiple layers. You could also use a turtle neck. I also have a few shirts that I cut slits in at the boobs so I'm covered, including my back and dd still has easy access.

These ideas are all very sexy. LOL!


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamasBoys* 
Did you have a queen size bed or a king size? We had a snuggle nest with the last baby and it was too big. Left DH and I hanging off each side of the bed. I'm also bigger though--about a size 18.

We have a king. It was our one big purchase that we saved and saved and saved for when we knew the baby was coming.

I do the t-shirt thing too but I always cut a slit in each side, never thought about trying just one down the middle. Now I'll have to experiment....


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I posted this on another thread, but when my DD was that little I didn't use covers for myself except over my legs. DD was in a sleep sack, and I basically dressed as warmly as she was. And we do the European thing where everyone has their own twin-size comforter. So DH had his own blanket and then DD slept between me and the bedrail so that my DH's comforter couldn't get near her.

We did something similar to this (dh & I having our own 'other blankets') until we could tell dd was able to handle having any kind of blanket around her. And I dropped down to 1 pillow which I mostly kept away from the babe while sleeping.


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

we got a space heater and made our room a little warmer so we didn't need the heavy comforter. We have separate blankets so they don't bridge across where lo sleeps. We also separated our pillows so they aren't near her although she usually sleeps down lower (boob-level). she also sleeps on her side.


----------



## PaigeC (Nov 25, 2008)

oh i have to second getting a king! so worth it!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I use a pillow, but the baby stays down near my breasts. The pillow is under my head. I guess I'm just not understanding the logistics of how a pillow that is under my head is supposed to smother a baby who is not under my head.









I do what many others have said, I sleep in something that's warm up top and cover my bottom half with a quilt and wool blanket (I don't like to wear anything on my legs,) both of which are heavy enough and non-poofy enough not to get tangled up. We've never had another person on the other side of the baby, I'm only comfortable with myself being aware of where the baby is.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

For some reason I could never get a bed rail that seemed long enough/secure enough, so I ended up sticking a full length body pillow underneath my fitted sheet at the edge of the mattress. It made a little hill that a baby couldn't accidentally roll over, and the fitted sheet stayed pulled tight so there was nothing for her to get wrapped up in or stuck in.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I posted this on another thread, but when my DD was that little I didn't use covers for myself except over my legs. DD was in a sleep sack, and I basically dressed as warmly as she was. And we do the European thing where everyone has their own twin-size comforter. So DH had his own blanket and then DD slept between me and the bedrail so that my DH's comforter couldn't get near her.

This. Except I did cover to my chin - no top sheet, single duvet for me and single duvet for DH. Baby's head down near my breast, well away from my pillow. And the #1 thing that is saving your baby that will NOT save them in a crib in another room? Your mama instincts - your baby did NOT suffocate in this incident - you woke up! I heard from DH that a few times when DS was between the two of us, I gave him a hard shove when he rolled too close, *without waking up* or knowing what I was doing.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I found I couldn't sleep without a pillow, but if you move the pillows aside you can create a large area where the baby can sleep up at pillow height but not on a pillow. So I slept on the edge of my pillow with DD's head at the same level as me.

As for covers, I found the best way to keep them off DD was to tuck any sheets/duvets/comforters into the foot end of the bed so that they only reached as high as my waist level. That way there was no chance they'd ride up to where DD's face was and accidentally cover her.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
This. Except I did cover to my chin - no top sheet, single duvet for me and single duvet for DH. Baby's head down near my breast, well away from my pillow. And the #1 thing that is saving your baby that will NOT save them in a crib in another room? Your mama instincts - your baby did NOT suffocate in this incident - you woke up! I heard from DH that a few times when DS was between the two of us, *I gave him a hard shove when he rolled too close, *without waking up* or knowing what I was doing*.

LOL! I have done this so many times. I don't know how I manage to do it, but it happens.

Anyone else here use the snugtuck pillow? Very nice, and secure.


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

We took the rail completely off our crib and its parked right up against the bed, (like an extension of our bed). We have the crack filled with blankets, and then put a blanket across the crib and our bed, so its one big bed. This way, i can nurse him, he's not against a rail or between us, and hubby and I have our covers. We swaddled him, so he was warm and felt snug.


----------



## Smirkin (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlluminatedAttic* 
Oh and we're strongly considering getting the Tres Tria this time around. A friend has one and loves it.

I have never seen such a thing and I WANT one!! I can even almost justify the price tag...


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smirkin* 
I have never seen such a thing and I WANT one!! I can even almost justify the price tag...

$130!!!

I did the same thing with a regular $8 body pillow I got at bed bath and beyond...I just stuck it under the fitted sheet at the edge of the bed.


----------



## Mercury_Girl (Jan 12, 2006)

I made a homemade SnuggleNest & used smaller pillows that was I was able to keep my blanket. Maybe you could devise something like that yourself.


----------



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

Only use thin blankets and wear warmer clothes, get a space heater or something if need be.

***TUCK YOUR BLANKETS AT THE FOOT OF THE BED SO THEY WILL ONLY COME UP TO WHERE YOU WANT THEM TO SIT WITH BABY. WHEN YOU ARE DONE NURSING, YOU CAN SCOOT DOWN A LITTLE LOWER SO YOU HAVE THEM HIGHER ON YOU. PUT THE EXTRA LENGTH OF THE PILLOWBEHIND YOUR HEAD WHERE BABY, OF COURSE, ISN'T LAYING. WHEN YOU SWITCH SIDES, ADJUST PILLOW ACCORDINGLY.***

Thats my $0.02!


----------



## DanteLoganMom (Feb 17, 2009)

Have you thought about getting rid of the blankets all together and just getting a space heater to keep your room warm? It can reduce your need for blankets to a light one that wont pose an issue. If you need a blanket, ehav you thought about using a small single one and put him in a sleep sack.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I also need 3 pillows to sleep and the down comforter pulled up to my chin. Here is what I did when DD was cosleeping. I had DD between me and the cosleeper at the edge of the bed, later it was a bedrail, she never actually slept in the cosleeper. I would position my pillows so that I was sleeping on the very corner of them, the rest of them were behind my head towards DH and the middle of the bed. I would wrap the blanket around and under me at the very edge, so none of the blanket was near DD. She had her own space and it worked fine. Also, DH slept in another room so there was plenty of room in our queen and later king bed for this. She slept at breast level. I found that in the middle of the night it was much easier for me to fall asleep with the blanket closer to my waist while DD was nursing, but when I went to bed, I had to have everything "just so" before I could fall asleep. FWIW the blanket thing is not about warmth for me, but feel and weight on my body.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PajamaMama* 
I did the same thing with a regular $8 body pillow I got at bed bath and beyond...I just stuck it under the fitted sheet at the edge of the bed.

Me too. As for the pillows, I use a small throw pillow instead of the big bed style ones (for now). Baby sleeps up higher and I cover to around my natural waist.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

When my babes were still wee, I slept on my side facing them, with them at breast height and my lower arm curled around them. I would pull the blanket up to my shoulder, but would hold it down with my lower hand so that it did'n't come up higher than the baby's waist (so it basically went diagonally across my body and the baby). I would use a pillow, but had my head right one edge so it wasn't near the baby.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
FWIW the blanket thing is not about warmth for me, but feel and weight on my body.

Me too. I have to have one even during the hottest stretches of the summer.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamasBoys* 
Does anyone have a link to a good bed rail?

I love this bedrail (they have an extra long one too). I bought it at Target in the baby section. It was secure enough that I regularly used it for back support while nursing. It's also very portable, coming apart into a very small light weight bag. We would take one with us whenever we traveled. When DD got mobile I put a second one for DH's side of the bed. It wouldn't have prevented her from trying to crawl off of the bed, but it certainly prevented her from accidentally rolling off when she was in the bed alone.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa1970* 
I spread the pillows apart..leaving a 12 inch + space and put the baby there. If your pillows are too big, then buy smaller ones.

Good luck!!

yep. this is what we did when DD was small. we put her so her head was up *between* our two pillows. if you have a queen, that should be relative easy to do, i.e. the bed should be wide enough.

if you did that, even if some of the blankets were pretty high, they shouldn't get over his face. or, you can try a co-sleeper till babe gets a little older. once babe is older, you won't need to worry about this kind of thing because he'll be able to get covers and stuff off his face, all on his own, perfectly well.

also, i wanted to point out--you DID wake when he was covered up, and you rescued him, so from that standpoint it seems like you're doing fine. sometimes things happen, baby gets under a blanket or even rolls off the bed--you're alert enough to notice, and that's what really matters most. don't beat yourself up.


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
yep. this is what we did when DD was small. we put her so her head was up *between* our two pillows. if you have a queen, that should be relative easy to do, i.e. the bed should be wide enough.


This is what we have been doing, but when he wakes in the night to nurse and I pull him down to breast level, we fall asleep nursing and I haven't been waking up to scoot him back up top.


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a bedrail with the mesh...and love it.

Anyway, when DS was tiny (esp. when he was 1st born and I was literally delusional with tiredness...I woke up one morning 'looking for the after birth'...yeah..id lost it







) he slept in an 'arms reach co-sleeper' as soon as he could lift his head/roll etc I felt more confident that he could move if a cover went over his face. He usually sleeps between me and the bed rail and we have one duvet -no blankets that are easily 'rolled up'


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I like DD between us so DH and I have our own blankets. She is a human furnace and hates blankets anyway lol.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Baby ONLY sleeps between me and the wall, pillows behind me w/my head on the edge, covers (comforter only) pulled up on an angle so they cover my hips but baby is left uncovered. We kept a space heater in our room so it was warmer then the rest of the house and baby was OK w/o covers. We are a co-sleeping family, our 2 and 5 year old co-sleep still, but I also provide safe sleep education in my 'day job' and the real dangerous of suffucation do worry me. Consequently, we are very careful to keep all covers and pillows away from the baby, to not have cracks or gaps where baby could get trapped, and to not have baby sleep next to Daddy, who is just not as aware of where baby is as Mama. Co-sleeping is great, but you do need to be careful!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Ditch the sheet, use just the comforter, and I find that baby is safer beside jus me, not between us.

The great thing about cosleeping is that you DO tune in when there's something up. Good job.


----------



## reikimama (Oct 17, 2007)

We have 1 large comforter, but I basically "give" that to DH at night & have a cotton woven twin size blanket on me. None of our three kids has ever liked covers, so they kick them off when the co-sleep. (Not that it helps with a little 13 week old) Also, we pull our pillows really far apart & I sleep on the edge of mine. When DS is in the middle, I hook my arm around his head & body to keep things off of him.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa...hold on!

No one has said this yet?

"I awoke to my 13 week old baby struggling and fussing. He normally sleeps between us and his face was completely wrapped up in sheet and blankets. Terrifying!!!!

How do I make co-sleeping safe for us?"

"*I awoke*". You *woke up*. Your baby struggled and you *woke up*.

You guys are safe. You're OK. You were there. You woke up b/c you heard your baby moving around.

This is the absolute *beauty* of having a family bed. You're there, even while sleeping, to help your child.

This isn't a terrifying moment, this is a moment to think "my baby is mature enough to move enough to get my attention, and I am aware enough to wake for my baby".

When my guy could move like that, I rejoiced, and *dropped* what few safety things we were doing, and we were only doing them b/c I was drugged after major abdominal surgery.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamasBoys* 
These ideas are all very sexy. LOL!

My co-sleeping pjs really turn my husband on,







especially the cut-off thermal underwear top!


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

we sleep naked, with the heat on, and with heavy but open weave cotton blankets that one can breathe through. we have also done the thick, light, stiff comforter (wouldn't conform to baby's face.

when my first was brand new, I slept with her right in front of my face, I was so worried. . . I wake up every time, for every kid.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
Whoa whoa whoa...hold on!

No one has said this yet?

"I awoke to my 13 week old baby struggling and fussing. He normally sleeps between us and his face was completely wrapped up in sheet and blankets. Terrifying!!!!

How do I make co-sleeping safe for us?"

"*I awoke*". You *woke up*. Your baby struggled and you *woke up*.

You guys are safe. You're OK. You were there. You woke up b/c you heard your baby moving around.

This is the absolute *beauty* of having a family bed. You're there, even while sleeping, to help your child.

This isn't a terrifying moment, this is a moment to think "my baby is mature enough to move enough to get my attention, and I am aware enough to wake for my baby".


I said the same stuff upthread.







Though I think the OP will be getting more restful sleep if she puts in place a few of the suggestions here so she can really relax.


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

http://familysleeper.com/

I wanted to get one with ds, but we never got around to it...heck, lol, I still want to get one!


----------



## ILovePie (Aug 1, 2008)

I have always used a pillow - DS was always down by my breast, so nowhere near the pillow.

Pull covers up to your waist, DH sleeps lower on bed than you. I've had baby between me and guardrail OR in the middle but CLOSER to me - never nearer to DH because men and non-lactating women do not have the same sensitivity to the baby's movements/presence/etc.

I wear long sleeves to bed - I like flannel shirts. I can pull them over me like a blanket if I'm cold, or just let them be a little open if I want a little more air. In the summer I slept with a t-shirt on and just lifted it.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm







at all the images of ya'll with shirts cut so your boobs can stick out!







!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aurora_skys* 
Get ridof that top sheet! Its thin, sticks close to the skin and face, and as you have learned baby can get wrapped in it easily!! Just sleep with a warm comforter. I find that a stiffer one works well for us because baby just pushes it away from his face and it stays where he pushes it.

This works for us. That extra topsheet only gets tangles and one big comforter is much easier to maneuver. Dh sleeps with ds1 and their blankets and I'm with baby. He sleeps between me and the bed rail. I used to put him up next to my pillow and then bring him down to nurse. I wear turtle necks to sleep so when he comes down to nurse I can keep the covers lower. That is a bit of a sacrifice for me b/c i love covers up to my chin.

Also, I agree w/ the pp, that you will wake up to help your baby. This is a great wakeup call for you to make things safer, but move forward with confidence and try not to be too worried!


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

put babe over the sheet or covers and yes, take all pillows away. it's actually better for your spine anyway imo. also, our 9 month just got very active, so we've decided to lower mattress to floor, and i think the against the wall idea is best, we're trying to configure our room so we can do that too. better safe than sorry!


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I was thinking about this thread last night and a thought occurred to me. Since the incident happened after you brought your LO down to nurse and fell asleep before putting him back up at the head of your bed, I was thinking maybe you could move the blankets down when you bring him down to nurse. This way if you do fall asleep there will be nothing for him to get tangled in. Chances are you wont sleep that long since you need the comfort of you blankets at that point you can move him back up along with the blankets. GL with everything, Alicia

As an aside for those interested in the Tres Tria we have one and love it.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
Whoa whoa whoa...hold on!

No one has said this yet?

"I awoke to my 13 week old baby struggling and fussing. He normally sleeps between us and his face was completely wrapped up in sheet and blankets. Terrifying!!!!

How do I make co-sleeping safe for us?"

"*I awoke*". You *woke up*. Your baby struggled and you *woke up*.

You guys are safe. You're OK. You were there. You woke up b/c you heard your baby moving around.

This is the absolute *beauty* of having a family bed. You're there, even while sleeping, to help your child.

This isn't a terrifying moment, this is a moment to think "my baby is mature enough to move enough to get my attention, and I am aware enough to wake for my baby".

When my guy could move like that, I rejoiced, and *dropped* what few safety things we were doing, and we were only doing them b/c I was drugged after major abdominal surgery.

i said that









more or less anyway...

completely agree with you; the aim with co-sleeping is not to have nothing go wrong, ever, but to know that you can, will, and do respond when it does. wherever baby sleeps, something will go wrong (arm through crib slat; spit up and lie in it; whatever!). but with co-sleeping, the odds are soooo much better that mama will catch the problem.


----------

